# Best bar tape?



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Which has been the lightest, most comfortable, most shock absorbing tape for you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Deda is pretty light and fairly comfortable but there are a slew of ones that are just as good IMO, its all a matter of what's cheapest, if you want more cushion either use gel pads or wrap them twice (cheaper).


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I've never considered the weight of my bar tape; wheels yes, tape no. 

Fizik tape is very comfortable, lasted a long time, looks great. Cinelli/Forte is just OK; the edges don't lay flat. Specialized is very stretchy; with gel pads its really nice.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like Deda & Fizik. IMO the Fizik is better. It as a suede like feel that's grippy even in the rain. Deda is nice, but short. You have to be careful wrapping or you'll run out of tape. Even so, you won't have an extra 3". It's good at shock absorbing, looks nice, but it's not nearly as grippy as the Fizik. Cinelli used to be good, but in the past few years it's IMO it's not nearly as good as it used to be.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

kytyree said:


> Deda is pretty light and fairly comfortable but there are a slew of ones that are just as good IMO, its all a matter of what's cheapest, if you want more cushion either use gel pads or wrap them twice (cheaper).



I used to double wrap with Deda tape but recently splurged on Fizik tape with the gel pads. I've been pleasantly surprised by the comfort, the looks and durability of it.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

What about good ol (cheap) Bike Ribbon Cork Plus ?


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got the fizik dual layer tape with the sticky padding on the drop. It's the only griptape I'll ever trust again.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I like Deda & Fizik. IMO the Fizik is better. It as a suede like feel that's grippy even in the rain. Deda is nice, but short. You have to be careful wrapping or you'll run out of tape. Even so, you won't have an extra 3". It's good at shock absorbing, looks nice, but it's not nearly as grippy as the Fizik. Cinelli used to be good, but in the past few years it's IMO it's not nearly as good as it used to be.


Well said. Deda and Fizik seem to be tops in bar tape right now. 

And I don't know wtf happened to Cinelli. They used to be the best.
.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

After years of using Deda, Fizik, Cinelli and a lot of other stuff, I have recently found that I love Specialized Roubaix tape. It wraps fairly thick, is spongy and feels like tennis racket tape - the fuzzy kind, not the smooth leathery type.

I love it!


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I like the Bontrager Grippy tape. Not to thick not to thin. I was able to remove it and reuse it when i replaced a brake cable. Other tape i have used would tear when i would go to remove it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

rocco said:


> I used to double wrap with Deda tape but recently splurged on Fizik tape with the gel pads. I've been pleasantly surprised by the comfort, the looks and durability of it.



I like the Fizik gel pads and their tape is durable, I typically use Deda though mostly because its good enough, wraps easily and its cheap. It is a bit short especially compared to Fizik where I always have extra even on wide bars.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I started with no name cork tape, then went to Cineli cork tape. A newer bike came with Bontrager cork tape. I prefer Cineli due to the history of it, but being objective they all felt/last/applied the same.

I just put Fizik tape on a bike, but pulled it off after 25 miles. Why? Compared to cork tape, the Fizik tape (without the gel pads/kit under it) is very hard and I found it very uncomfortable. I reinstalled a new roll of Fizik with the Fizik gel pads under it, and it's much much better.

What will I buy next time? For ease of installation I will be fitting cineli cork (white or black). I might consider another Fizik kit with the gels, but the Cineli is 1/3 the price.

From a green perspective, the cork tape is better for the environment? It's from trees and is compostable?


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Specialized Bar Phat. Gives the bar a bit more girth, which is great for your handlnig and comfort. I intend to keep the pads on when I switch over to some profile design 2-tone bar tape.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> After years of using Deda, Fizik, Cinelli and a lot of other stuff, I have recently found that I love Specialized Roubaix tape. It wraps fairly thick, is spongy and feels like tennis racket tape - the fuzzy kind, not the smooth leathery type.
> 
> I love it!


+1 couldnt agree more


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Arundel. Lasts forever, too. I have some on a bike that's 3 years old.

http://www.arundelbike.com/gecko.html?p=1.1.3.1


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Fizik...I have some Fizik tape that is a couple years old that has been run through the washing machine a couple of times. The only white tape that stays clean, accept for wear marks...I have gel tape on my main ride. I like the stuff in the winter as I have a bad right hand...just about all gel tape feel the same. Plain black. Easy to mount, cheap.


----------



## Phish (Mar 31, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Arundel. Lasts forever, too. I have some on a bike that's 3 years old.
> 
> http://www.arundelbike.com/gecko.html?p=1.1.3.1



I second that suggestion. This tape rocks, looks great (especially in black) and is super comfy.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Another vote for Arundel; I've been using their Gecko Grip tape and I really like it. I find it grips better than cork tape even when wet, and it cleans very easily (a must for white bar tape). The only downside is that it doesn't stretch a lot, which can lead to wrapping problems if you run 44cm wing-style bars...


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Aztec Vibe Wrap...*

...does the trick for me, but other posters have pretty much covered the horizon...they're all good, it's just preference...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> Another vote for Arundel; I've been using their Gecko Grip tape and I really like it. I find it grips better than cork tape even when wet, and it cleans very easily (a must for white bar tape). The only downside is that it doesn't stretch a lot, which can lead to wrapping problems if you run 44cm wing-style bars...


This thread reminded me that I had been neglecting my "spending money" duties. So, I placed my first order with Arundel a little while ago. Every colour of Gecko tape (2 sets each), 6 seat bags, and a couple of the stainless steel bottle cages.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

My new Giant came with Giant Cork tape. It's grippy and has held up since March and over 7,500 miles. I will replace in Feb when I get my Gore Ride-On cables but man I've never had tape last so long.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

My bike came with Bontrager cork and I just replaced it last night with Bontrager cork.

It was my frist time taping my own bike. The first side went on no problem, the second side I had to redo like 5 times. grr.

the taping received kitteh approval...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Ravx Stitchwrap on some and cloth on others. 

I actually really like this stuff. 

I dont know whats with all the padding. I dont wear gloves and dont really need tape except for grip. Why do people have so many problems with shock?
Even is a 5-6 hour century I dont havea problem. Am I missing out on something?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use plain old Cinelli cork tape.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

A from Il said:


> Ravx Stitchwrap on some and cloth on others.
> 
> I actually really like this stuff.
> 
> ...


I like RavX Stitchwrap also. That's what I have on my Rawland Sogn.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I like Deda & Fizik. IMO the Fizik is better. It as a suede like feel that's grippy even in the rain. Deda is nice, but short. You have to be careful wrapping or you'll run out of tape. Even so, you won't have an extra 3". It's good at shock absorbing, looks nice, but it's not nearly as grippy as the Fizik. Cinelli used to be good, but in the past few years it's IMO it's not nearly as good as it used to be.


...that's been my experience as well.

The Fizik Microtex is great for not getting dirty, the Fizik Soft Touch has a very nice feel to it with the right amount of padding to handle the shock without feeling like you're squeezing bag of cotton. I have some Deda right now (with a roll of white Microtex to replace it when the time comes...), not even sure of what type it is, but it's kinda shiny. It's got a nice amount of padding, but the grip is a little on the slippy side for my taste.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Love the cat*

That cat is gorgeous.


180 said:


> My bike came with Bontrager cork and I just replaced it last night with Bontrager cork.
> 
> It was my frist time taping my own bike. The first side went on no problem, the second side I had to redo like 5 times. grr.
> 
> the taping received kitteh approval...


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Dont like padded tape
I like Deda chrome tape looks flashy on my flat black bike


----------



## DNM (Feb 27, 2008)

*Specialized Roubaix*



gogreen18 said:


> Which has been the lightest, most comfortable, most shock absorbing tape for you?


I have used and like Specialized Roubaix because:
1) It does not have adhesive so if you need to re-try a section, it doesn't rip the lower layers as some do.
2) It is long enough to tape in the old, conventional manner where you figure-8 around the levers, rather than use the little stick on pieces.
3) It has good grip.
4) It has built in gel, and therefore nice padding.
5) If I choose to ride without gloves, it still has enough padding and grip.

I agree with other's comments on Deda. I like it, and the look, but it is too short, and not real grippy.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Been through a lot of bartape and my favorite by a long shot is the Gold "F.U.B.A.R." that I got for 9.99 shipped on eBay. Have a load of it on order to replace all the bartape in my stable!


----------

